# Airbag Fault



## nytmaregto (Feb 10, 2015)

So, I took out both my front seats to clean the carpet and of course now that they are back in I have an airbag fault on start up. Probably need to go to a dealer to get it taken off with one of their "fancy machines". Just curious if by chance I did not need to go to a dealer, or if I could actually purchase one of the handhelds to do myself and in the future when I decide to clean again.

Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Tech 2 have become less expensive of late but I don't think it would be practical to buy one just to clear an air bag fault. I'd just go to the dealer. Did you turn the key on at any point while the seats were unplugged? If not, you shouldn't have gotten the fault.


----------



## nytmaregto (Feb 10, 2015)

I did turn the key. I had to move it and that's when it first showed up. Now it won't shut up every time I start it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tech II or if you want buy a cable and there is free software for cluster reprogramming that can clear it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

nytmaregto said:


> I did turn the key. I had to move it and that's when it first showed up. Now it won't shut up every time I start it. Thanks for the info.


That's what allowed the system to 'see' that they weren't connected. When I had my seats out, I never touched the ignition so I didn't get the fault.


----------

